# Looking for players in North Dallas area



## Raeif (May 3, 2008)

I'm looking for DnD 3.5 players in the North Dallas area close to Addison. I currently run a game in a homebrewed world but am open if someone else has a game they want to run. Let me know if you're interested in either playing or DM'ing.


----------



## Demifille (May 6, 2008)

We are a group of gamers in our mid-30's looking for another player to join a new 3.5 campaign (which may switch to 4.0).  We usually play in Plano, occasionally in Carrollton.  If interested, please email demifille@gmail.com.


----------

